# Birria!



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Well first I would like to say Happy New Year to everyone!
We spent New Years Eve with my in-laws. We had posole, tamales, and barbacoa. Very delicious!
My brother in law purchased a goat to make birria, it's a spicy stew that is usually made from goats meat. In mexico they prepare this for celebrations. 
Well, I guess it got dark before they were able to butcher it and by the next day he just didn't have it in him to kill it...so surprise, he showed up here with her in his trunk! I do not know anything about her, she is very scared and wants nothing to do with me. I managed to snap a photo of her. I was hoping someone more experienced may be able to tell me more, 
what breed? I'm guessing lamancha but wasn't sure if there is a mix in there.
Age?
Condition?
Does she look like she needs supplements?
Sorry the pictures aren't the greatest. She is impossible to get close to.
I did manage to get her a little grain and she has been eating alfalfa. I noticed her right ear has some orange/brownish dried crusties...is that normal or do I need to treat it? 
Any thoughts would be much appreciated.
Oh and her name is now Daisy! I thought it would be funny to name her Birria considering that is what she almost became...but my 6 year old daughter didn't like it lol so Daisy it is!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Togg/Lamancha cross maybe? The ears say one parent was a Mancha, she has the elf ears. The color looks Toggy, as does the longish hair.

She's a cutie!

The ear gunk is sort of typical for Manchas. Because of their lack of ears, they get ear infections and waxy build up more so than other breeds of goats. I wash mine out with warm water and white vinegar mixed.

She looks young, about the age of my young'uns which are 10 months old.

All goats should have loose minerals. She looks like she might benefit from copper boluses also..

She probably has not been handled much with the move on top of that to really stress her out! Patience and treats will go a long way in winning her trust!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What a story! I like your name choice much better!

It is tough to tell without getting hands on her but she appears to be in fairly good condition. I can't quite tell if the furry legs are wiry discolored hair that may point to copper deficiency or just fluffy soft winter pants! Either way, I would offer her free choice hay and loose minerals and go very very slow introducing grain. Be really patient and stand just outside her threshold for panic and talk quietly while she eats. She looks young and should come around. I would guess she is 10-12 months based on her horns but that is only a guess.

I'm not sure I'd she is a cross or not as I don't recall if that is a common LaMancha color. Does she have gopher or elf ears?

Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> What a story! I like your name choice much better!
> 
> It is tough to tell without getting hands on her but she appears to be in fairly good condition. I can't quite tell if the furry legs are wiry discolored hair that may point to copper deficiency or just fluffy soft winter pants! Either way, I would offer her free choice hay and loose minerals and go very very slow introducing grain. Be really patient and stand just outside her threshold for panic and talk quietly while she eats. She looks young and should come around. I would guess she is 10-12 months based on her horns but that is only a guess.
> 
> ...


I believe it's gopher ears. They are so tiny you can hardly see them.
Yes I like the name Birria much better also! I will still call her that lol She can have 2 names I guess.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Togg/Lamancha cross maybe? The ears say one parent was a Mancha, she has the elf ears. The color looks Toggy, as does the longish hair.
> 
> She's a cutie!
> 
> ...


I will clean up her ears when I get her trust. She is so scared I feel bad for her. I would be sitting with her still but it's freezing outside. Hopefully the weather will warm up so I can spend more time with her.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

My goodness, what a surprise, for Daisy/Birria as well, who probably wasn't expecting to see the new year. Um, what would I do...I'd probably just give her nice hay and water and goat minerals to start with, and try not to be too scary of a human, while memories of the car trunk subside, and she gets used to the new pattern at your place. I'm sure she's had a stressful few days, and maybe not the best feeding lately, given the original plan for her. When she sees your other goats go running over to you for yumyums, she might get curious enough to check you out, and you can build trust for a better examination. I don't have LaManchas, but I've seen threads on here about ear care. Might be something that can wait a few days before being addressed, rather than stress her more. Regular poops and peeing? Nothing too alarming about her? When she trusts you enough to let you touch her, then you can run your hands over her and judge her condition. Good luck, Daisy!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe, she's a cutie;-)

I'd say Lamancha/Togg too. My guess a little under a year. 

I would worm her with a broad spectrum dewormer Valbalzen or ivomec + since she is pretty stressed. I'd wait a day or so... Loose minerals, and copper bolusing will help with her coat. 

She'll calm down... The more time you spend with her the better she'll be. Even if it's just 5 min at a time so you don't freeze.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Goat_in_Himmel said:


> My goodness, what a surprise, for Daisy/Birria as well, who probably wasn't expecting to see the new year. Um, what would I do...I'd probably just give her nice hay and water and goat minerals to start with, and try not to be too scary of a human, while memories of the car trunk subside, and she gets used to the new pattern at your place. I'm sure she's had a stressful few days, and maybe not the best feeding lately, given the original plan for her. When she sees your other goats go running over to you for yumyums, she might get curious enough to check you out, and you can build trust for a better examination. I don't have LaManchas, but I've seen threads on here about ear care. Might be something that can wait a few days before being addressed, rather than stress her more. Regular poops and peeing? Nothing too alarming about her? When she trusts you enough to let you touch her, then you can run your hands over her and judge her condition. Good luck, Daisy!


She seems to have normal poops and pee. She is shaking a bit like she is scared, and my other goats are not very nice. Yeah I bet she is very traumatized from the trunk ride...he had her hog tied! When I first saw her I thought she was dead because she was just laying there with her eyes wide open. Poor thing! I feel so bad for her, but thank goodness she is here now. I can't wait to work with her some more.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What a lucky goat! I agree that minerals, hay and a little grain is a good start, you can stick with the basics for now. Once she's more comfortable you can try giving her a copper bolus, and deworming. 

A method I used to tame wild kids is to just grab them (try not to be too scary!) And hold them until they stop struggling. Talk gently the entire time, and rub her shoulders or wherever she seems to enjoy it. You can also offer grain or bread or something sweet from your hand while doing this. Let her go when she's completely relaxed, and walk away to give her space. Eventually she'll follow you! This will also allow you to feel for any lumps, and look for parasites and such..careful you don't get poked!

If she doesn't take to that well, just bring a chair in her pen with treats and a book, she'll get curious and eventually come see you. When it's warmer out, of course


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

canyontrailgoats said:


> What a lucky goat! I agree that minerals, hay and a little grain is a good start, you can stick with the basics for now. Once she's more comfortable you can try giving her a copper bolus, and deworming.
> 
> A method I used to tame wild kids is to just grab them (try not to be too scary!) And hold them until they stop struggling. Talk gently the entire time, and rub her shoulders or wherever she seems to enjoy it. You can also offer grain or bread or something sweet from your hand while doing this. Let her go when she's completely relaxed, and walk away to give her space. Eventually she'll follow you! This will also allow you to feel for any lumps, and look for parasites and such..careful you don't get poked!
> 
> If she doesn't take to that well, just bring a chair in her pen with treats and a book, she'll get curious and eventually come see you. When it's warmer out, of course


I may try that. She is a strong little thing from what I could tell when they put her in yesterday. 
I just peeked out the window and finally she is outside of the encloser without the other goats bothering her. Thank goodness!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Poor terrified little buggar! I'm sure she'll come around with a little time and patience!


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Top dress some hay with probiotics . She is lucky to not have bloat if she was hog tied. The shivering may be symptom of upset stomach


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

OGYC_Laura said:


> Top dress some hay with probiotics . She is lucky to not have bloat if she was hog tied. The shivering may be symptom of upset stomach


good to know. thank you.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I finally got to walk up to her while she was eating and I touched her! Poor thing feels so bony! The bullying from the others has calmed down.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I bet she will come around quicker then you think. If you went along doing your barn chores and feeding , not paying too much attention to her , but talking softly all the while , she will calm down and begin to come around. Everyone has great ideas for you  She has a lot to overcome right now , from being hog tied and all the rest. Once i read you were able to touch her without her fleeing , that is a HUGE step.
She'll come around  Thanks for rescuing her ! Good luck Daisy , you couldnt be in a better place . She's a cute little thing and with some good feed , minerals , and love , she's going to be a beauty


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> I bet she will come around quicker then you think. If you went along doing your barn chores and feeding , not paying too much attention to her , but talking softly all the while , she will calm down and begin to come around. Everyone has great ideas for you  She has a lot to overcome right now , from being hog tied and all the rest. Once i read you were able to touch her without her fleeing , that is a HUGE step.
> She'll come around  Thanks for rescuing her ! Good luck Daisy , you couldnt be in a better place . She's a cute little thing and with some good feed , minerals , and love , she's going to be a beauty


I love her so much already and I can't wait to see what she will blossom into in a few months  So happy my brother in-law had a change of heart!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Daisy today. I can only touch her when shes eating still... we are making progress though. I can walk up very close to her before she runs for cover. If I'm outside the pen she will walk up to the fence and check me out. Slowly getting there.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She's looking so much better already ! To me , she looks much more relaxed then she did in your first pictures. It's amazing what good groceries and love and attention can do  Good for you , that is great to hear 
Daisy is one lucky little girlie


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I would have some sort of treats in your pocket when you go out there, she will learn that you have a treat and will start coming to you for hers.

Bless your heart for taking her. I can not even imagine the stress she went through with the ride in the trunk. I would say follow her around and get a fresh poop sample and take that to the vet. She might be dealing with Cocci if she is as thin as you said, but then again it could just be under fed.

Looks like she needs some goon mineral and Cooper when she is trusting you.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks! I can't wait to get some copper in her! I wonder what she will look like a few months down the road. Yes her back feels VERY bony. I will try to collect for a fecal test soon. She seems 100% happier though. At first her eyes were poping out like she was terrified. She is much calmer now.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree ^^ do you have any minerals out for her ? 
Im sure if you have a pocket full of cookies or other treats , she will take them from you if she is coming up to the fence to see you  
Such a sweet feel good story ( the end part ) thanks for sharing .


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

billiejw89 said:


> Thanks! I can't wait to get some copper in her! I wonder what she will look like a few months down the road. Yes her back feels VERY bony. I will try to collect for a fecal test soon. She seems 100% happier though. At first her eyes were poping out like she was terrified. She is much calmer now.


 That does a heart good know she is doing that much better. She is trusting you. It might take time to get her where she should be but with time and love from you she will get there.

Get that fecal sample in as soon as possible that way you see what if anything you need to treat, and that alone will help her if she needs it.

DO you have a stand you will be able to put her on or someone to help hold her when you do the dewormer? It might be a bit of a rodeo but giving her all the treats as possible and her trusting you that is going to be a big start.

I use horse treat, or animals crackers, the plain ones, they LOVE LOVE LOVE them.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> I agree ^^ do you have any minerals out for her ?
> Im sure if you have a pocket full of cookies or other treats , she will take them from you if she is coming up to the fence to see you
> Such a sweet feel good story ( the end part ) thanks for sharing .


Yes I use Sweetlix for goats they have it free choice.

I took a pocketful of raisins out the other day to try and get closer to her...I was practically trampled by my other girls! With 5 goaties comming at me for a treat it was very hard to get close to Daisy. I need to find a way to seperate her when I go out to see her maybe.

I tried distracting the others with grain and tried sneaking in behind them with treats but that didn't work either haha.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

sweetgoats said:


> That does a heart good know she is doing that much better. She is trusting you. It might take time to get her where she should be but with time and love from you she will get there.
> 
> Get that fecal sample in as soon as possible that way you see what if anything you need to treat, and that alone will help her if she needs it.
> 
> ...


Yes I do have a stand to put her on thank goodness. I'm sure I will still need assistance because she can be a wild one!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

daisy still being shy!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness , that first picture is priceless , she is just adorable  She looks really good and happy too 
Have you got minerals out for her ? Im thinking maybe do a copper bolus. Unless its the picture quality her coat still looks a bit rough IMO.
But her face tells it all , she knows just how lucky she is , and loved


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

When I go in with the goats I sit on their climbing bridge and she will come up to me and sniff my hand, maybe let me pet between her horns. She loves raisins! She is not sure about my kids though! I had my 3 year old with me when i took these, and she didn't want to come to close. I did see her playing with the rest of the girls the other day, it was comical! I've never seen them all moving so quickly at the same time. They were all bucking and jumping and running. I got a video of it I will try to load later.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> Oh my goodness , that first picture is priceless , she is just adorable  She looks really good and happy too
> Have you got minerals out for her ? Im thinking maybe do a copper bolus. Unless its the picture quality her coat still looks a bit rough IMO.
> But her face tells it all , she knows just how lucky she is , and loved


I do have sweetlix loose mineral out for them at all times. I am going to bolus her this week, when I catch her for her blood draw.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , i bet she will get friendlier , it may take time , but she will come around  She may always be a little skittish , given they way she was handled in the past , but i think she will trust you and possibly only you. Ha , guess she's not so sure about your daughter yet  Hopefully she gets used to your her and she will maybe one day eat raisins out of her hands  That would be adorable !!! And i bet your daughter would get a kick out of it too, lol. Thanks so much for posting those pictures , such a sweet story


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Today she walked up to me herself! It was amazing. She sniffed my hand and put her head down for me to scratch between her horns. It was funny because if I moved she would jump back. I had to just hold my finger there and she would move her head up and down lol. Here is a video! I'm so excited! She must have seen me giving all the other girls scratches between their horns.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How totally awesome !!!!! I bet your soooo flipping happy all your patience and hard work has paid off , big time too  She certainly has no fear walking up to you and asking for pets , she is so cute !


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> How totally awesome !!!!! I bet your soooo flipping happy all your patience and hard work has paid off , big time too  She certainly has no fear walking up to you and asking for pets , she is so cute !


Yes I was so happy! She is getting better everyday now.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

billiejw89 said:


> Yes I was so happy! She is getting better everyday now.


Aww:hugs: This is such a heartwarming story :grin:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool! Great job


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Cheese!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

She's looking well adjusted now. Is she still administering her own head rubs on your hand?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Goat_in_Himmel said:


> She's looking well adjusted now. Is she still administering her own head rubs on your hand?


Yes, she is the only one allowed to do the movements during head scratching time lol! We are progressing though! If I sit still she will come up to me and touch her nose to my face, it's so cute! She also gives me high fives when I hold my hand out lol. I was able to get her copper and other meds to her so I can't wait to see how she looks in the next few months.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I absolutely love her


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes - hopefully that coat will come in smooth soft and shiny now that you were able to get minerals in to her! Keep in mind she may need them more frequently than normal in order to "catch up" but then should level off. Such a cute face!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Daisy is doing great, she is our goofball and can be very clumsy at times. Her hair is looking way better She is very shiny now!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks good!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow she has grown quite a bit since you got her as well! She has such a lovely face.

Her front half looks lovely soft and shiny - maybe the copper hasn't quite reached her back half yet? hahaha


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Yeah lol she has this funky hair down her back and legs that resembles my teenage nephews hair! I want to trim it off so bad!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Daisy is in heat, and poor Hans has been trying all day. Poor guy he's just too short!
I think she was getting frustrated, they were chasing around in circles and she just jumps on top of him lol. He sure seemed tuckerd out when I brought him back to the buck pen.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Back her up to something he can stand on. A hay bale will do.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I always have to back my standards up to a stump or large rock to be bred by my Nigerian lok


----------

